# Mashable Tests iPhone 6 Ability to Play High Resolution Audio - Failed



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

No, the iPhone 6 Doesn't Play High-Res Audio... Yet

...but maybe a software issue.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Who cares about the headphone jack...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this really shouldn't be a surprise. even the iPod classic won't play these high-res files (they MIGHT with rockbox, but then you might as well just get a USB drive).


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Philips, not Beats, announces first Lightning-equipped headphones (update)


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

It is a bit obsole huh.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Philips, not Beats, announces first Lightning-equipped headphones (update)


I'm not a headphone guy, but those are sweet, and would pair nicely with the ~90 gigs of AAC Lossless I just tossed on my iPhone 6. 

I wish they'd come up with some nice quality buds that utilized the lightning port so I could wear them while hiking or mountain biking.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> I'm not a headphone guy, but those are sweet, and would pair nicely with the ~90 gigs of AAC Lossless I just tossed on my iPhone 6.


that doesn't get too far when you start really adding a lot of music. I've got 6.5k songs with the majority being AAC and I'm at about 110gb. The rest of the library is fairly high-res, still, at about 256 or 320kbps. So, a 128gb iphone wouldn't get me where I need to be. That's why I have to keep a classic around. I know guys with tens of thousands of lossless tracks on drives... I can't imagine how they deal with that when it comes iPod time. Unless they're modding with the 240gB HDD or 256gb CF/SD. Heck, for $800 you can buy a 480gb ipod classic on ebay.   (and the few I know personally aren't aware of the iPod classic mods)


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

ErinH said:


> that doesn't get too far when you start really adding a lot of music. I've got 6.5k songs with the majority being AAC and I'm at about 110gb. The rest of the library is fairly high-res, still, at about 256 or 320kbps. So, a 128gb iphone wouldn't get me where I need to be. That's why I have to keep a classic around. I know guys with tens of thousands of lossless tracks on drives... I can't imagine how they deal with that when it comes iPod time. Unless they're modding with the 240gB HDD or 256gb CF/SD. Heck, for $800 you can buy a 480gb ipod classic on ebay.   (and the few I know personally aren't aware of the iPod classic mods)


Yeah, that was only about 2,900 songs. My library is much larger than that, but there is a lot of stuff I don't listen to very often. I think my 160GB Classic had about 145GB on it, and that was about 3/4 of my collection. It is nice though to have 250+ full albums of Lossless right on my phone. The iPod is nice to keep in the car, but when I hike or bike or whatever, I have always hated carrying around two devices.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

So my question to you iPhone 6 users out there, what is the highest resolution ALAC file that you can transfer from iTunes to your iPhone 6 or 6 Plus?


----------

